# Enclosure Size for Dubia Roaches?



## sweetmisery (Aug 2, 2007)

I just wanna make sure, cuz crickets need a bigger container(24X16X16 more or less) based on articles online. Cant find any specific for dubias. Anyone can tell me what size is needed to start a colony?

THANKS!


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 2, 2007)

sweetmisery said:


> I just wanna make sure, cuz crickets need a bigger container(24X16X16 more or less) based on articles online. Cant find any specific for dubias. Anyone can tell me what size is needed to start a colony?
> 
> THANKS!


20 gal should do fine.....also i have a caresheet if you clear some of your pms ill send one...


----------



## sweetmisery (Aug 2, 2007)

I just did. 

By the way, ants is a major problem for crickets, is it the same for them?

And why are they so expensive?!(here anyway).


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 2, 2007)

never saw roaches being that expensive??? i think its alot cheaper with roaches since you can immediately start cultivating a sable colony in which to feed your inverts and herps....i think the monthly bill for crix is the same as a starter colony of roaches???


----------



## sweetmisery (Aug 2, 2007)

Here cricks are like $1 = 50 pieces. Dubia roaches $10 for 15 pieces.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 2, 2007)

ants are only a problem if you keep it a mess but water crystals and taking out the food debri should elevate that prob...
wow $1=12 regardless of size $30=100 and never buy them again lol


----------



## sweetmisery (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah I guess I should buy by the dozens and start breeding. Its just that I recently got a pair of Bearded Dragons and they EAT A LOT! lol. Hard to find feeders in my area, have to have them shipped from Manila.

So about dubias, how many nymphs should I get so I can have a colony sooner or later? Or if breeding sizes, how many?

THANKS!


----------



## Okitasoshi (Aug 3, 2007)

well, I personally think to start off you should get as many Adults as you can (more females than males), and put them in a separate container from the nymphs, stick them in a warm place and leave them be, only disturbing them to feed them.

Then get as 50 nymphs or so to feed your beardies for the time being.


----------



## sweetmisery (Aug 4, 2007)

^^ He only sells sub-adults, can you determine a m from f already? 

And how long before nymphs turn into adults?


----------



## siliconthoughts (Aug 4, 2007)

sweetmisery said:


> ^^ He only sells sub-adults, can you determine a m from f already?
> 
> And how long before nymphs turn into adults?


Yes, you can tell even when they are nymphs, but not using the wings.  The terminal segment on the abdomen is twice as wide in females.   There are photos in another thread.

I think it takes about 9 months to go from hatchling to adult, but it depends on the temperature.  Obviously the big nymphs don't take as long.   It's around 2 months after molting to adult before they start having babies.


----------



## sweetmisery (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW! I can only have either 5 sub-adults w/ 30 nymphs or 60 nymphs or 10 sub-adults... Which is the better deal?


----------



## Takumaku (Aug 4, 2007)

10 sub-adults since they are closer to maturity and I'm assuming you are trying to establish a breeding colony sooner than later.  30 nymphs is nothing really.  Your first successful breeding attempt will produce 30 nymphs.


----------



## sweetmisery (Aug 5, 2007)

I see. THANKS!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Aug 5, 2007)

I keep mine in a 90 quart  tub.


----------

